
Nicolas Schabanel – Turing complete molecular machines through DNA Folding - agumonkey
http://www.irem.univ-paris-diderot.fr/videos/des_molecules_qui_calculent_et_assemblent_des_formes/
======
agumonkey
It's a french talk, no subs provided. The subject is so fascinating that I
submit it in case non native french "speakers" may see it.

ps: there's a link to the mp4 on the right ([http://mc.univ-paris-
diderot.fr/videos/MEDIA170626101823441/...](http://mc.univ-paris-
diderot.fr/videos/MEDIA170626101823441/multimedia/MEDIA170626101823441.mp4))

pps: author's website
[https://www.irif.fr/~nschaban/](https://www.irif.fr/~nschaban/)

